# Good Grow Supply Store



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

Ebay store, good selection, good prices-http://stores.ebay.com/KG-Garden-Supply_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm:banana:


----------



## leelow (Nov 29, 2006)

looks pretty good.looking for microgarden reservoir.flood table, only. not the whole kit,


----------

